# Transfert de films sur IPAD marche plus



## Ravenne (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait la manip déjà 3/4 fois et cela a toujours marché pour transférer un film DVD sur mon Ipad 1.
Je l'encode en MP4 avec "any transfer video", puis je le glisse dans Itunes et hop une synchro.
A part qu'aujourd'hui, rien de va plus. J'ai pourtant la dernière version d'Itunes.
J'ai encodé 5 films pour mes enfants et impossible de transférer le MP4 sur Itunes (transfer par glissement de souris impossible, et idem par le biais du menu déroulant "ajouter un film à la bibliothèque"). Et surtout aucun message d'erreur.
Donc la 1ère fois, j'ai qd même lancé la synchro et ô horreur cela m'a supprimé la quasi totalité des films que j'avais sur mon IPAD (même s'ils sont encore visibles sur Itunes).

J'ai fait quoi pour mériter ça  ? 
Je ne sais plus quoi tenter en fait ? cela est-il déjà arrivé à qq'un ?

merci par avance
Ravenne


----------



## Lauange (2 Septembre 2014)

Salut 

Est ce que tu a cliqué sous appareil sur le nom de ton ipad, ensuite vérifie dans films que "synchroniser les films" est coché. 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Ravenne (7 Septembre 2014)

merci , je vais essayer mais depuis 2 jours je n'arrive plus à accéder à mon disque dur externe où sont rangés films, j'ai la poisse là je crois


----------



## cillab (8 Septembre 2014)

Ravenne a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai fait la manip déjà 3/4 fois et cela a toujours marché pour transférer un film DVD sur mon Ipad 1.
> Je l'encode en MP4 avec "any transfer video", puis je le glisse dans Itunes et hop une synchro.
> ...



   non tu n'a pas la poisse installe VLC et depuis ton ordi tu les passes,il n'est pas besoin de les réencoder  bon ton DD externe est en carafe!!!!!  comme dirait FRANCOIS semaine de ME*** la c'est un autre débat moi j'utilise un DD WIFI de LACIE 1TO et je passe tout les films pour mes petites filles avec  c'est nikel


----------

